
Ask HN: Has anybody else had issues playing YouTube videos in Firefox? - abjKT26nO8
It&#x27;s happening more and more frequently that once I go to a YouTube video page, I get the error &quot;An error occurred. Please try again later.&quot;. When the issue happens, it&#x27;s reproducible with all YouTube videos. Switching to Chromium fixes the problem. Although MPV with youtube-dl integration works even better.
======
thepete2
The only minor annoyance I have is that I put a video on fullscreen, it takes
a second or so. First the frame resizes and then the picture, doesn't happen
with chromium/chrome.

------
msie
I got the error with chrome several days ago but im seeing less of it now.

